# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [22-02-20] UMTv2 / UMTPro - UltimateMTK v2.7 Released - More Power

## mohamed73

*UMTv2 / UMT Pro
UltimateMTK v2.7*      *Added Support for following functions:*   *Read Info**Reset FRP (For devices supporting this feature)**Reset Locks (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)**Read Pattern (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)**Format FS**Format FS (Advance)**IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode**Backup NVRAM**Restore NVRAM**Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode**Added Support for Helio CPU (MT6750, MT6755, MT6763, MT6739 etc)**Disable Lock / Restore Lock for Encrypted Userdata**Remove Lcoks for Encrypted Userdata for Vivo**Factory Reset in META Mode (Vivo, Oppo and others)**SafeFormat Option to let device format itself safely in recovery*   *Added:*  *Huawei* *- Y5 (MYA-L22)*  *Infinix*  *Hot S4 (X626B)**Hot 8 Lite (X650)**Note 4 (X572)**Smart 4 (X653c)*  *iTel* *- IT1460 Pro*  *Karbonn* *- Titanium S5 Plus*  *Lava* *- Iris 820*  *Lenovo* *- Vibe K5 Note (A7020a48)*  *Micromax* *- Bharat 5*  *QMobile*  *Fancy 5**Noir E1**S8*  *Tecno*  *Camon I2 (ID5A)**WX3*  *Telenor* *- Infinity K (L105)*  *ZTE* *- Blade L2*    *Special thanks to:*  *.::NADEEM::.**gaurav babbar**SINTO01**Unlockinfo**yogesha123*     *Important*  *Features introduced may work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.**User needs to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.**For manual work, just select Platform and DA.**For new secured devices, you may need to seleft AUTH and/or Preloader.**Rest operations will work same.*  *Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices.*     *WARNING :* *ESN  / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.*   *ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.*  *WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.*   *Download using* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Access or* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

